# In Hand Hunter Classes - Advice please



## Kenzo (28 July 2008)

Taking Mr Mackenzie to his first show on Sunday, educational/bit of fun but having a go at the hunter in hand class (if he's settled and behaving etc). 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I kind of know what to wear... (blue hunting cap, tweed jacket, cream shirt, blue spotty tie, gloves, hair in bun ...is what I've got) but not sure what to wear on the bottom half...do I wear buff jods and long boots? or those mole skin type trousers with paddock/joddy boots?..or does it not matter which?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Going to get him a new bridle (flant hunter noseband) but does the browband have to be flat as well?, or just what ever comes on the bridle...providing its plain?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now I know you should have brown tack, but brown really doesn't suit him (least I don't think so), plus my saddle is black so is it worth just buying a black one or ignoring my personal preference and buying a brown one for showing him in hand?

Also will it be ok to keep his usual bit in which is a full cheek french link?, or should I buy him a bog standard snaffle just so it looks a bit neater, he's only 4 so a double is out of the question but he's fine in snaffle (just a had the full cheek to help with schooling etc)

Do I leave the reins on and handle him with the reins, or buy one of those special leather lead reins thingy's/new market chain etc?

Is a leather show cane ok? or just a plain smart posh crop or do I need a one of those other types?...what ever they are called. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is it best to pull his tail or plait...I think pull it but I've never pulled tail before, is it possible to pull one in week?

Sorry not sure if I have posted this in the right section...let me know if needs moving.

Any advice, much appreciated


----------



## scotsmare (28 July 2008)

Hi, brown bridle would be better with a flat hunter noseband, you should wear dark trousers and jod boots rather than jods, leather show cane is fine.  Bit wise, a standard snaffle would be better but you could take the reins over his head if you don't have a lead &amp; chain.  It won't really matter if his tail is pulled or plaited TBH.

Good luck


----------



## zoeshiloh (28 July 2008)

I show my mares, foals amd youngstock in hunter classes at county level, so can give you a good idea of what to wear.

On the bottom half of you, you want to wear trousers - doesn't really matter if they are moleskin, cords or just ordinary trousers, but obviously moleskins look better. If you horse has dark legs, you were light coloured trousers (not white, but cream/beige etc) if you horse has light legs, stockings etc, then you wear dark trousers, eg navy blue.

As for bridle, it depends how serious you are about showing - if this is just a local show, chances are that they wont be bothered about the colour of tack. If you prefer black, buy black. As for bit, you say he is four, and so do not want him in a double, but that is the correct bit for a hunter class. What about a very soft pelham? It is just one bit in the mouth, so no more metal than a snaffle, and it allows you to have the two reins, which us correct for a hunter. You can put the curb on loosely, and only hold the top reins short, so that you are not enforcing the action of the curb.

If you do not fancy a pelham, I would say use a french link snaffle (not that it matters to the judge as he wont see, but I just prefer double jointed bits) and reins rather than a chain and lead. I was told by a top showing producer that once a horse reaches three, it should be shown in a working bridle rather than an in hand bridle.

Hope that was some help, and good luck for your show.


----------



## spottybotty (28 July 2008)

You would need to wear trousers and jod or paddock boots,the colour of the trousers depends on the colour of horses legs so for dark horses, bays ,wear biege or fawn and for light colours navy etc.
the bridle should have a plain flat noseband and browband ,definitly no bling 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It would look better imo with a plain snaffle and a proper leather lead rein with either a chain or leather attachment nor reins, reins are acceptable if you are showing in the double.


----------



## _daisy_ (28 July 2008)

i wear cream/beige trousers and joddie boots for my in hand classes. My youngster (2yo) wears a brown in hand bridle (even though the colour doesnt really suit her) however the norm is once the horse is over 3 they go in a double (well at county they seem to do).  A lot have white browbands now for showing and a flatish noseband - but its personal preference and what suits your horses head to show him off to his best.
I would personally have a cane rather than a whip, looks more the part.
If you are taking him in a normal bridle then you can keep your reins on but if youre using an in hand bridle you could use either a butterfly lead or a leather lead and newmarket chain, which ever you are more comfortable with.
My horses have always had their tails plaited, i wouldnt bother pulling it as i dont think you will get the desired effect within just one week (especially if youve never done one before - you could get someone in that does it as a job to do it for you if its what you want)

good luck for the show - youll be fine


----------



## Kenzo (28 July 2008)

Thank you for advice guys, I have taken notes.

Think I'll plait his tail...might be the safer option!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





also...do you need quarter marks/sharks teeth...trying to remember if I've ever noticed before.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (28 July 2008)

Try smart tails for his tail, its a pulling comb but used on the tails and leave it looking like its been pulled, Takes all of 5 minutes to do and looks very smart indeed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...Ive done my 2 year old for balmoral with it and any other shows that weve been to, Ive just touched her up abit more with it . Leaves it that your not worrying about geegee rubbing the plait out . 


Good luck with the show xx


----------

